# Crank Position Sensor Differences: Technical Content



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello,
I'm looking for those 058 AEB/ATW block folks that have converted to OEM wideband ecu. i.e. AWM. OR anyone that knows the technical answers to my questions.
My visual references (Because I have both on hand) tell me that:
A: The connector that goes to the engine harness is different
B: The sending unit is different in respect that there is an extra lip on the base of the sensor that seals in the block for the 058 (diff casting/block I guess)
C: The metal/magnetic pick up sensor inside the sending unit has a round shape for the 06A and rectangular for the 058. 
Picture references from MJM Autohaus:
06A / AWM 
This product fits: 
2002-2005 Audi A4 1.8T 
2001 Audi A4 1.8T (AWM) 
1999-5/2000 Audi A6 2.7T (A/T) 
2000-2005 Passat 1.8T (AWM, AUG)








058/ AEB/ATW
This product fits: 
1998-2000 Passat 1.8T (AEB, ATW) 
1997-2000 Audi A4 1.8T (AEB, ATW)








Questions:
A: Is there any other difference between these sensors from a voltage/resistance perspective that the mother ECU would need to see? 
*Why do I ask?*
Because I have an 058 block with an 06A crank position sensor, leading to a complete 06A/AWM engine harness and ECU. 
In order to make it fit in the block, had to add an extra o ring to have it sit/seal properly. 
It works fine but I'm trying to find the root cause of the fault code for the crank position sensor Follow up questions based on the answers I get. 
16705 - Engine Speed Sensor (G28): Implausible Signal 
P0321 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
*My theory is:*
If they are one and the same, I could chop the old 058 harness/connector and wire it to the 06A harness so that I could use the correct crank position sensor for my block. 
THOUGHTS????








Come’ on it's a change from all the newb and ebay posts we see daily.


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: Crank Position Sensor Differences: Technical Content (Lou_Y2mK5)*

shielded unit should not be cut


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Crank Position Sensor Differences: Technical Content (VRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRT* »_shielded unit should not be cut

No not the sensor side, the harness side (3 wires). Take the old 058 harness connector and soder it on the 06a/awm harness.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Crank Position Sensor Differences: Technical Content (VRT)*

dont cut sheilded wire. kinda defeats the purpose.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

so the engine harness wires are sheilded?


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

yes so is the engine harness


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

They are all the same,they have been since the early 1990's.They are a variable reluctance sensor.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

Just remove the pins on the wiring harness side connector and swap them over to the one that fits...


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_Just remove the pins on the wiring harness side connector and swap them over to the one that fits...

Wow I totally spaced on that one. That's prob the safest way to do this. 
U da man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And the rest of you guys


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Glad I could help........good luck on you monster build


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

I have a 00 and it was originally an ATW now AWM. I dont recall there being any issue like this nor am I getting any codes.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Don't you have an 06a bottom end though? What sensor are you using?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

I do NOW but I didnt before. Pretty sure its just the ATW sensor...


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

Cool then this gives me more of a reason to put the atw sensor back in. Thanks!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

retro fitting this connector to accept the 058 crank sensor. 








Lost my old harness so picking this up from the stealership. ecs also sells it but I'm not paying $10 shipping for this lol.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

soooooooo what happens when you fock up the pins by not using the right tools? uhg


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Give the dealer the plastic connector part number you are using and they will get you new pins with the wire and grommets.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Give the dealer the plastic connector part number you are using and they will get you new pins with the wire and grommets. 

Thanks Jeff! Just came back from the dealer and got me some new terminals/wires. Wow even with a discount they were like $24 for TWO wires with connectors on each end.







lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Yeah they are big money


----------



## 2literA2 (Feb 16, 2000)

The pins were originally crimped on right? I think Wurth used to sell pin kits... you might find a shop that has one, and is willing to crimp on a replacement pin???


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (2literA2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2literA2* »_The pins were originally crimped on right? I think Wurth used to sell pin kits... you might find a shop that has one, and is willing to crimp on a replacement pin???

Yeah. The replacement wires also have these pre crimped on so I'm going to have to cut and sodder the replacement wires individually.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

This is a stretch but could someone point me to find the 3 pin out definitions for both the 058 and 06A crank position / speed sensor G28 harness?
I want to be sure that they are the same before I continue troubleshooting why it's not getting a signal. Don't want to go buy another sensor if I don't have to. 
Pretty Please?


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

AEB is 
#1 in connector is grey wire to ECU
#2 in connector is blue wire to ECU
#3 in connector is shield


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

They are different,here is AWM
#1 in connector is shield
#2 is connector blue wire to ECU
#3 is conector grey wire to ECU
They are different wiring arrangements,that is why you are not getting a signal!


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

Look inside the G28 connector you will see the wiring #'s


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_Look inside the G28 connector you will see the wiring #'s

IT WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU AAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Man whoever is planning on doing this, I hope does a search and finds this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS A MUST DO. Now I am going to clean up the connections and do some soldering action. RIght now it's just ghetto twisted in just to test things out. 
THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU VWAUDITEK!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Crank Position Sensor Differences: Technical Content (Lou_Y2mK5)*


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Crank Position Sensor Differences: Technical Content (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

Someone needs to sell these bad boys already modded..... COUGH.... Issam

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Crank Position Sensor Differences: Technical Content (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

Glad I could help,now git ur' dun!!


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

nice tech info guys!....


----------



## bnjr (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Driving on the freeway going 70 and tach just dropss car dies but lucky I've got an MT so I would just pop the clutch







. Did that several times while driving from vancouver to seattle. Made it home http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
EPC and CEL light on and idle is 1200 limp mode?? Car dies at stop light and takes a while to start. 
Dealership wanted $790.00 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to replace crank sensor along with faulty O2 sensor. Forget about it, found a buddy who owns and works on his own vdub. Parts $160 and labor $100

















_Modified by bnjr at 12:39 PM 3-19-2010_


----------



## IAmTheNacho (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (bnjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bnjr* »_
Dealership wanted $790.00 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to replace crank sensor along with faulty O2 sensor.
_Modified by bnjr at 12:03 PM 3-19-2010_
They werent using any lube on that one.


----------

